
Richer command line interfaces - nreece
http://ballingt.com/rich-terminal-applications-2
======
RivieraKid
I've been thinking about something similar, that there should be a richer
command line interface platform rethinked from the ground up. For example, it
could support images or mouse input, which is one reason why web-based shells
like Jupyter exist.

Basically, I wonder what would a shell look like if it was designed today
without any concern for compatibility (with SSH etc.).

~~~
yrro
I remember seeing some amazing things in a video of a LISP-based shell &
'terminal emulator' many years ago. Unfortunately I can't remember what it was
called... but as far as I remember, it was full of inline images & animations
and listing a directory would include icons to indicate the file type, which
could be clicked on to open a file manager, etc.

~~~
lfowles
The Plan 9 terminal emulator[0] was pretty neat the last time I used it
(probably 8 years ago now).

I seem to remember the TempleOS terminal[1] being pretty unique as well, but I
don't remember exactly why.

[0]
[http://www.cs.usyd.edu.au/~matty/9term/](http://www.cs.usyd.edu.au/~matty/9term/)
[1] [http://www.templeos.org/](http://www.templeos.org/)

~~~
rsync
TempleOS shell is a real-time C compiler/debugger that you can write and
execute C programs in ... and ... something ?

------
grewil2
It looks similar to company-mode ("complete anything mode") in GNU/Emacs,
which works in shell buffers as well. [https://company-
mode.github.io/](https://company-mode.github.io/)

------
voaie
A new engine:
[https://github.com/withoutboats/notty](https://github.com/withoutboats/notty)

------
wbl
These features are what I use emacs terminal for. What we need are dumber
programs and smarter terminals, like Plan 9 had.

~~~
jxy
With acme, most of the time I only need to 2-click any shell code that I
assembled in a scratch file/window, then a new window opens with the output.
We perhaps don't need smarter terminals either. Look at it in an abstract way,
all we need is an easy way to (a) pass a command to some program and (b)
display its output. For (a), acme's input to rc through 2-click is really
simple and effective, although it's only for text; but for (b), if we want to
include anything more than text, nowadays browsers work in such a way, but we
need orders of magnitude faster processors to make it usable.

I'll stick with text and acme for now.

------
forgotpwtomain
I end up using the mouse + terminal(copy/paste hotkeys) quite often for git
add after a git status. It's usually faster to highlight+copy/paste than it is
to auto-complete on a nested file.

I've often thought that there should be a better/faster interactive way to
reference existing output in the next command.

~~~
lfowles
With intelligent highlighting on double click, mouse is so much faster for
small one-off operations like that. I wish CLI users/devs/ranters weren't so
hostile to the thought of using more than a keyboard...

------
nojvek
A shell with a great auto-complete and rich input would be killer. I've been
using black screen and really like it. Although they use too much whitespace
for my liking.

